# coyote confusion



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Boher,
While possessing only a small game license is it legal to hunt coyotes during day and night time hours during the established season?Please also let me know when a fur harvesters license is needed while hunting coyotes.
thanks!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I don't believe you ever need a fur harvesters for Yotes, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

There's a great book out on this called "2001 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide." If you don't have one in your library, you might want to acquire it.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Shotgun, the book you are referring to sarcastically is a book with answers that are vague. Boehr is here to help us clarify rules so we are not illegal in the field. I also wonder sometimes the rules, cause I want to use buckshot for yotes, but can I after dark? Can you use a Centerfire on yotes if you have permission from a pig farm that is causing distruction of his small pigs?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I've been looking over the DNR website and am now thoroughly confused. I tend to be able to decipher the rules and regulations but I'm lost on this one. I can say my original post is incorrect, at least I think 


-->I'm still searching and if I can put it all together I'll post again.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Can you use any gun to hunt with them(morning to dusk) say regular old .22 to a 7mm-08?

How about at night, which type of gun is allowed?

Any difference if the gun as a night light(red lens) hunting at night?

If a fox or bobcat come along I better have a furbearers license, right???


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Okay, I'm back with some info. I must admit, I am replying to your question directed to boehr purely becuase I am interested in our game laws and want to know them to the best of my ability--I find the best way to do this is to try to look up answers to questions and see if I get them right. 

Here is some various facts I pulled from the DNR website--all were found there but I didn't try to cite them directly.A small game license entitles you to hunt rabbit, hare, squirrel, pheasant, ruffed grouse, woodcock, quail, woodchuck, crow, skunk, *coyote* 

This license (fur harvesters) allows you to hunt fox, bobcat, coyote or raccoon, and trap badger, bobcat, fisher, marten, fox, *coyote* , weasel, mink, raccoon, muskrat, beaver, otter, skunk or opossum

Now, on: http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SubIndex.asp?LinkID=&sec=hunt&Page=3&parent=3&SubLinkID=324
under note 6, it states: Residents possessing a valid small-game license may hunt coyote during the established season

Trapping Season: Oct 15th to Mar 1st 
Hunting Season: July 15th to April 15th 

Night time: Oct 15th to March 1st 

If using a .22 caliber day or night from Nov 10 to 14 must have a fur harvesters license.

Here is what I would say, a small game license is all you need from July 15th to April 15th, unless using a .22 caliber during Nov 10th to the 14th.

Here's my question--why bother classifying Coyote's as small game, why not just put it under Fur Harvesters to avoid this confusion?

DaYoop


----------



## Askel (Oct 27, 2000)

Question? Since I am a transplanted yooper does this allow me to hunt coyote with a small game license? Just kidding. 
How about nonresident? I believe they have to purchase a nonresident furharvesters lic. (150.00) don't they. There are times when I'm up on my property that I would like to do a little coyote hunting and I a just can't see paying 150.00 to hunt coyote. Let me know as I don't have a book handy.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can hunt yotes day or night with a small game license or a fur harvester, either or, you don't need both.

Statewide you can use centerfire or shotgun during the day, at night you are restricted to a .22 rimfire or shotgun without buckshot, slugs or cutshell.

except

In the shotgun zone between Nov 10 and Nov 30 you are restricted during the day to a shotgun without slugs, buckshot or cutshell.


----------

